# Ariens Platinum 24



## StephenR (Feb 8, 2015)

I bought an Ariens Platinum 24 at the end of last season (early 2015) and was too late to test. The storm last night gave me the opportunity to give it a 13" deep snow test. It worked great. The hand warmers were well worth the cost. Plenty of power. My 18+ year old MTD held up with minimal maintenance and was worth the money I paid. But now that I have the Ariens, it is very apparent it is a much more capable machine.

Very happy I bought the Ariens.

Stephen R.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

Remember to keep track of your first 5 hours of use, and then drop the oil and fill with what every you wish, Dino or Syn. Keep up on your maintenance every spring or fall, and this machine will last you many years.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen, welcome aboard!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a Platinum 24. SHO it is a great machine, used it today for the first time as well. My only issue with it is the fuel cap, not sure if mine is defective but it is a real bear to put back on, just a poor design.

Best of luck with your new beast & welcome to the forum!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've yet to run my 24" SHO. It looks like we got 6"+ last night. I think I'm going to haul the machine out of the basement and give it a run...I'm slightly concerned I may not have another opportunity to run it. Who knows?


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

uberT said:


> I've yet to run my 24" SHO. It looks like we got 6"+ last night. I think I'm going to haul the machine out of the basement and give it a run...I'm slightly concerned I may not have another opportunity to run it. Who knows?


 yep , sounds like a good time to break it in


----------



## Nor'easter (Jan 19, 2016)

I used my Platinum 24 today first time 13" of heavy snow. Gas cap was broken. Had to get a new one. Poor design. Didn't start with pull start which was disappointing, plugged it in and it ran perfectly lots of power. Didn't use hand warmers but shoot control worth extra money. No more cranking for me. Then it started to stall....I thought gas might have water or be old...added fuel and it ran perfect again....then started to stall....added fuel and it ran well. It may be that this thing is a fuel pig with a small tank! But overall good...just working out the bugs. Some new mobile one tomorrow after five hours of run time....


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Glad you like your Plat 24, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## IBME (Oct 28, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> I have a Platinum 24. SHO it is a great machine, used it today for the first time as well. My only issue with it is the fuel cap, not sure if mine is defective but it is a real bear to put back on, just a poor design.
> 
> Best of luck with your new beast & welcome to the forum!


This was the first time I used mine also. The fuel cap has 2 prongs that you have to line up in the notches. Once you do that, it goes on easy. It does drink like a pig but we got 30 inches of snow.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

I finally got to use mine for the first time last weekend on the 5" of snow that we got :wavetowel2: Not enough to put it to the test, but i did have to clean up some EOD and a good 15-18" pile left behind on the sidewalk by a plow. It was heavy stuff but it went right through it without breaking a sweat.


----------

